# Bach pachten



## Carphunter87 (16. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

mir wurde eine Bachpacht angeboten. Der Bach ist der unteren Forellenregion anzusiedeln. Jetzt wurde ich gefragt, wo meine preisliche Vorstellung liegt wegen der Pacht. Könnte wir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Da ich keine Ahnung davon habe.

Grüße|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## sebwu (16. März 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*

Moin, ich hab von den preisen auch keine ahnung aber wichtig um das zu beurteilen währen weitere parameter wie: zu pachtende länge, fischbestand, zugangsmögligkeiten(eventuell naturschutzgebiet) etc.

gruß sebwu


----------



## Micha383 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*

natürlich ist da auch die gegend interessant. Der sonst verfügbaren gewässern. Wenns viel Wasser gibt dann wenig, wenns wenig Wasser gibt dann viel.


----------



## aidan (16. März 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*

Kennst Du den Bach gut? Wenn nicht diesen auch mal im Sommer bei Trockenheit aufsuchen und sehn, wieviel Wasser noch da ist. Manche Bäche sind quasi nur in Teilzeit befischbar...


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. März 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*

....oder eventuell viele große Bäume??? Dann bist du auch dafür zuständig, wenn die Bäume oder große Äste durch Sturm etc. ins Wasser fallen. Es ist immer von Vorteil, nen guten Draht zur freiwilligen Feuerwehr zu haben.


----------



## Ossipeter (16. März 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*



Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mir wurde eine Bachpacht angeboten. Der Bach ist der unteren Forellenregion anzusiedeln. Jetzt wurde ich gefragt, wo meine preisliche Vorstellung liegt wegen der Pacht. Könnte wir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Da ich keine Ahnung davon habe.
> 
> Grüße|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


Hallo Carphunter,
was verstehst du unter Bachpacht? Ein selbständiges, im Grundbuchamt eingetragenes Fischereirecht, das weiter verpachtet werden darf?
Gruß Peter


----------



## Salmo01 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> ....oder eventuell viele große Bäume??? Dann bist du auch dafür zuständig, wenn die Bäume oder große Äste durch Sturm etc. ins Wasser fallen. Es ist immer von Vorteil, nen guten Draht zur freiwilligen Feuerwehr zu haben.



Die Entfernung von evtl. in den Bach gefallenen Bäumen ist Sache des jeweils Unterhaltspflichtigen, bei Bächen in der Regel die Gemeinden,  nicht des Fischereiberechtigten


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. März 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*



Salmo01 schrieb:


> Die Entfernung von evtl. in den Bach gefallenen Bäumen ist Sache des jeweils Unterhaltspflichtigen, bei Bächen in der Regel die Gemeinden,  nicht des Fischereiberechtigten



Da wirst du bestimmt recht haben. Ein Bekannter hat ein paar Kilometer Wasserrechte. Er ist natürlich dafür verantwortlich. Aber bevor ich jetzt irgendeine Pacht bezahle (weiß auch nicht, wie so etwas vertraglich aussieht), würde ich versuchen, dem Wasserrechtsbesitzer drei Kästen Bier anzubieten um das ganze Jahr dort zu angeln. #6


----------



## Carphunter87 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*

Wow, ich bin überwältigt  

Vielen Dank für die Antworten bis jetzt. 

Also Gewässer gibt's einige in der Gegend, Wasser ist auch im Sommer auf Grund Anschluss an einen größeren Fluss vorhanden. Die Länge des Stückes könnte ich mir aussuchen. Dachte so an 2 km?! 

Kann also noch wählen.

Grüße|wavey:


----------



## hirschkaefer (16. März 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*

Jetzt haben wir immer noch keinen Schimmer, was so was kosten könnte...
Also 2km sind sehr gut. Musst hat nur gucken, dass du nicht nur gerade Strecke hast, sollte es ein schneller fließendes Gewässer sein. Morgen wird schönes Wetter. Mach doch mal ein paar Fotos.


----------



## oberfranke (17. März 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*

Die Frage ist mit so wenig Informationen sehr schwer zu beantworten. 
Ist ja in vorhergehenden Beiträgen schon angeprochen worden. 
Fasse mal ein bißerl zusammen.
Länge 2km klingt ja schon mal ned schlecht. Wie ist das mit den Anschluss an einen größeren Fluss zu verstehen - hält sich ein Besatz oder wandert er ab. 
Wie breit, wie tief, welcher Besatz, Besatzdichte, wer hat bisher drin geangelt, Hochwassergefahr, Hochwasserverhalten, Angelmethoden, (Fliege, Wurm, Blinker)  Uferbewuchs, Zugänglichkeit des Ufer, Wie mit dem Auto erreichbar, Wasserqualität, Fließgeschwindigkeit, Darfst du als Pächter Gastkarten ausstellen wenn ja wieviel? Besatzpflicht usw. Pachtdauer, wer darf/will noch drin angeln
Bei uns gibt es Forellengewässer mit Pacht von 500,--€  bis über 10 000,-- € pro Jahr.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*

_Hallo zusammen,

mir wurde eine Auto angeboten.
Die Größes könnte ich mir aussuchen. Dachte so an nen Kombi?! 
Jetzt wurde ich gefragt, wo meine preisliche Vorstellung liegt. Könnte wir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Da ich keine  Ahnung davon habe. _|rolleyes


----------



## labralehn (18. März 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*



Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Wow, ich bin überwältigt
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten bis jetzt.
> 
> ...



Die ersten beiden Fragen, die ich mir stellen würde wären:
Was kann man bezahlen für die Pacht und was will man bezahlen.

Weitere Aspekte wären, sind die in dem Bach vorzufindenden Fische Besatz oder natürlich.

Aber wenn schon jemand auf mich zukäme und mir ein Pachtgewässer anbieten würde, so würde ich IHN fragen, was er sich dafür so vorstellen würde.

Scheint das Du denjenigen kennst oder er kennt Dich.
Oder war das auf ein Inserat hin gewesen?


----------



## LAC (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*



Carphunter87 schrieb:


> Wow, ich bin überwältigt
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten bis jetzt.
> 
> ...



Fließt das wasser denn dort bergauf :q
 In der unteren forellenregion d.h. 1- 25 m breiter fluss, da wandern einige fischarten - ich würde den ganzen bach pachten, sonst pinkelt dir noch im oberen bereich einer rein und er wird zum güllebach.
 Schön, daß es genug wasser gibt in der gegend - bedeutet das, daß du dir die bäche aussuchen kannst.:q jedenfalls die länge vom Bach.
 Ist das ein großgrundbesitzer, der anbieter? 

 Sehe zu, daß du den bach weiter vermieten kannst und dann bietest du diesen bach einen angelverein an, mit der auflage, daß du dort umsonst angeln darfst - das ist eine leichtigkeit. außer du stellst fest, daß er noch andere bäche in der region anbietet - auch das wird gemacht. 
 Dann kann es passieren, daß du an deinem "eigenen bach"  ein wilddieb bist - frag mal vorher beim amt nach, die sagen dir  - wer der eigentümer ist und was du alles machen darfst.


----------



## Relgna (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*

Ich finde die Frage verwunderlich.....wenn mir jemand etwas zur Pacht anbietet muss doch ein Preis da sein.

Ich habe mal was von der Donau aufgeschnappt da wurde etwas bei einer Strecke von ca.600-800 m eine Zahl von 800,00€ genannt plus Besatz, wie gesagt nur aufgeschnappt.


----------



## Tobi92 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*

Wie bekommt man überhaupt raus, wer der Besitzer eines Bachs ist?
Beim Grundbuchamt hat man mir gesagt, dass die mir nur den Besitzer sagen können, wenn der Bach verpachtet ist.


----------



## Andal (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*

Bei den UFiBeh in den Landratsämetern wird ein Kataster geführt, welche Rechte wem gehören. Je nach dem wie die drauf sind, bekommt man als Herr Irgendwer Informationen, oder halt nicht.


----------



## Tobi92 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*

UFiBeh?


----------



## Andal (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*

Untere Fischereibehörde.


----------



## W-Lahn (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*



Andal schrieb:


> Je nach dem wie die drauf sind, bekommt man als Herr Irgendwer Informationen, oder halt nicht.



Meistens nicht, aber man kann einen Juristen beanspruchen, denen muß Auskunft erteilt werden...


----------



## LAC (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*

In NRW ist es so, daß der eigentümer des grundstückes eine jagdpacht sowie fischereipacht bekommt, da die meisten grundstücke zu klein sind. Ich habe solch ein grundstück - bekomme von der gemeinde eine pacht, da sie den gesamten bachlauf am angelverein verpachtet hat.
Hinzu kommt, daß oft die grenze eines grundstückes, der bach oder der fluss ist, dann dürfen beide grundbesitzer ihn befischen, wenn er nicht fischereilich verpachtet ist, wie oben erwähnt. An diesen bächen dürfen keine veränderungen durchgeführt werden und je nach fließgewässer einstufung, wird regelmäßig eine begehung von seiten der unteren wasserbehörde gemacht - die der kreis oder kreisfreien stadt stellt, jedoch dem land NRW unterstellt ist. 
Nun wird hier von der unteren forellenregion gespostet - ich bin frech, die kennt kaum einer - denn dieser leitfisch sagt aus was für ein gewässer es ist und da kann diese region bis 25 m breit sein, dann sind wir schon bei den flüssen, wie ruhr, lenne, denn die haben auch die untere forellenregion. 
Bei diesen fließgewässern, sieht alles anders aus, da darf der grundbesitzer nur noch zuschauen und nichts mehr machen - da hat das sagen, das land NRW sowie bein den oben genannten flüssen der ruhrverband bzw. - Genossenschaft wenn es um fischereiliche pachtverträge geht.
So kenne ich es - liegt zwar jahre zurück - glaube jedoch, daß sich kaum was verändert hat.
Guter rat, gehe zum amt und erkundige dich, nicht daß du den pachtvertrag auf der autobahnraststätte unterschreibst und bezahlst und dann schnappt man dich als fischdieb.
Damit sich jeder ein bild machen kann, wovon wir hier posten, hier mal die fischereilichen fließgewässerzonen, die ich für ein schulprojekt erstellt habe


----------



## Tobi92 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*



Andal schrieb:


> Untere Fischereibehörde.


Aso, hätt ich mir denken können [emoji28]


----------



## LAC (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Bach pachten*



Relgna schrieb:


> Ich finde die Frage verwunderlich.....wenn mir jemand etwas zur Pacht anbietet muss doch ein Preis da sein.
> 
> Ich habe mal was von der Donau aufgeschnappt da wurde etwas bei einer Strecke von ca.600-800 m eine Zahl von 800,00€ genannt plus Besatz, wie gesagt nur aufgeschnappt.



Da hast du recht, einer der ein fließgewässer anbietet, sollte sich auskennen - wobei oft die eigentümer sich mit fische gar nicht auskennen. Nun kenne ich das fließgewässer nicht, jedoch hat dieses ja einen wert, da es ja förmlich - wenn alles ok ist - eine goldgrube ist. Wer sich auskennt könnte genau den wert der fische, die im gewässer sind berechnen. Dieses kann kein angler, da es nicht seine aufgaben sind - außer er ist fischereiberater, die erstellen dieses.

Der Fischbestand in dem gewässer ist ja geld wert - denn sollte mal ein neg. beeinträchtgung d.h. fischsterben durch baumaßnahmen oder was auch immer eintreten, dann muss dieser schaden berechnet werden und oft geht das in die zig tausende. Ich habe mal eine berechnung gemacht, da kamen kosten auf, da konnte man sich mehrere autos für kaufen.Da werden auch die fische berechnet, die noch gar nicht da sind, die jedoch dieser verendete fisch produziert hätte - etwas kompliziert für manchen leser.
Aber darum geht es ja momentan noch nicht, was man auch wissen sollte bei einigen gewässern.
Wenn ein fluß angepachtet wird und durch angler genutzt wird, die kosten für den besatz und wie viele angler dieser fluß verkraften kann. Ist das z.b. ein kleiner verein, der nur wenige angler hat, dann muss dieser verein angelscheine ausgeben auch für nichtmitglieder.
Ich hoffe ja nicht, daß dieses bei charphunter der fall ist, außerdem darf man nicht denken, daß man im fließgewässer fische besetzen kann, die einem gefallen z.b. einen süßwasserhai - das wäre doch mal was ganz neues - nur weil man geil darauf ist und kein geld für die fahrt zum Nicaragua see hat. Denn betreffend des besatzes ist von den anglern viel in früheren jahren - aber auch noch heute - falsch gemacht worden. Eigentlich schade, dabei ist so einfach sich an die richtigen ämter zu wenden und um hilfe zu bitten - die würden sich freuen. 
Wird kaum gemacht, da man still und leise, seine lieblingsfische gerne fangen möchte.

 Hier mal eine kleine zeichnung von mir, d.h. was man alles berücksichtigen muss, wenn man ein gewässer hat und an fischbesatz denkt.


----------

